# Taming Guinea Pigs



## xchocolatexmustardx

So I have two guinea pigs and they are my first pigs. They are a month old now and I've had them for a week and a half. 

I did the bad new owner thing and tried picking them up a lot the first few days I had them. Now I'm trying to make up for it.

When I feed them their vegetables they will take them from my hand and stand at the cage door while I do so. They aren't afraid of me when I sit near them and they are comfortable with their surroundings.

I believe Jake is the dominant one, and I've had more progress with him. I have an easier time picking him up and he will sit in my hand not trying to get away (I don't pick him up often) and when he is standing on top of his log house I can pet him somewhat before he runs away.

Elwood is still scared of me. They will both take vegetables from my hand but he won't let me get close enough to pet him. I have to be on the other side of the vegetable and that is as close as I can get. 

I wanted to check their nails to see if they will be needing a clipping soon and once I got Jake he sat in my hands (not happy about it but did it) and I was able to check his front and back feet. When I finally got Elwood he was not at all happy and was very squirmy and bit me (not hard just a nibble) and I was unable to check his feet (though I assume they are the same as Jake)

Am I doing anything wrong when it comes to taming? Do you have any ideas that will help in the taming process? And when do you think they will need there first feet trimming? thanks.


----------



## deb53

Hi

You had these babies at 2 1/2 weeks?.

If so that is far too young. They should have left the breeders at no less than 6 weeks.

Do you know whether or not they were handled several times a day by the breeder?

With mine I handle from day 2 and by 2 weeks have them sitting on a puppy mat on the table, grooming them with a soft brush and a treat reward, so by the time they are 6 weeks handling is second nature to them.

If this has not been done and they are still this age you need to go back to basics.

All young pigs will squeak when first picked up butt if you do this several times a day, talking to them gently but holding pretty firmly as they can jump pretty quick. Treat them, although they may not accept it at first.

I always find that my babies like to settle face up laying up towards your shoulder rather than sitting on the hand. Eventually place them on a non slip mat, still taliking gently and gently run a babies brush over them ( going with the growth of hair,depending on breed). They will try to scamper but gently but firmly place them back.

This must be done several times a day as well as talking to them through the hutch wire.

Eventually they will trust you, no more squealing when being picked up, and they will enjoy their cuddles.

Good luck and enjoy theem but remember they are way too young especially if they have not been used to it to expect instant rewards.


----------



## Jazzy

Mine seem to get cheekier as they get older. They almost dive out of the door when I open the cage now. Young piggies are usually skittish but I find they come round in their own time and come out of their shells.

I agree though they should really be with their mum at this age if they are only a month old.


----------



## deb53

The boars do need to be seperated from Mum at 3/4 weeks as they can become sexually mature then but the breeder sould still have them to ensure they are eating well and also to handle them so problems like this do not happen.

Mine are put in with another older boar who looks after them well and shows them the ropes


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx

I'm watching them. They are eating fine. I talk to them a lot and sit next to there cage. I can't constantly have them out trying to tame them because my finance thinks I obsess over them enough. I don't think the owners (not breeders they just got a male when they wanted a female) handled them that much. They had two girls and now a boy (who is now neutered) and I think they watched their guinea pigs more and I don't think they played with the babies much.

Like I said these are my first guinea pigs so obviously I don't have an older male that I could have put them with and the owners didn't have enough room in their apartment for another cage.

They where 3 weeks and a couple days when I got them.

Thanks for the help though, I will try and handle them more.


----------



## tiggerthumper

It's really hard to tame piggies, they are prey animals so their instinct is to run! Some piggies will love being handled, others will never like and some will come round. Keep doing what you are doing, and take it slow. It's so hard to take it slow as you just want cuddles but you have to build up their trust.
Keep handfeeding them, but don't touch them. Do this for about a week, then whilst feeding them slowly try and pet them. Stay down low on their level and slowly build up your interaction with them.
It's great that you sit with them, they will eventually learn that you aren't a threat and that you are their food source, food truly is the way to their little hearts!
Don't lose heart, it will take time and they may never come round. I find mine detest being lifted, but once I have them on my lap they are just fine until they need to go pee  They'll give a little tug at my sleeves to let me know time's up!
If you have a pigloo that you can coax them into to lift them out it really helps, they really don't seem to like the feeling of being airbound


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx

tiggerthumper said:


> It's really hard to tame piggies, they are prey animals so their instinct is to run! Some piggies will love being handled, others will never like and some will come round. Keep doing what you are doing, and take it slow. It's so hard to take it slow as you just want cuddles but you have to build up their trust.
> Keep handfeeding them, but don't touch them. Do this for about a week, then whilst feeding them slowly try and pet them. Stay down low on their level and slowly build up your interaction with them.
> It's great that you sit with them, they will eventually learn that you aren't a threat and that you are their food source, food truly is the way to their little hearts!
> Don't lose heart, it will take time and they may never come round. I find mine detest being lifted, but once I have them on my lap they are just fine until they need to go pee  They'll give a little tug at my sleeves to let me know time's up!
> If you have a pigloo that you can coax them into to lift them out it really helps, they really don't seem to like the feeling of being airbound


thank you! I will remember to bribe them with food.


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx

So I tried the upsidedown pigloo thing and it was SO much easier to get them into their carrier while I cleaned their cage. Thanks for the wicked tip.


----------



## tiggerthumper

No problem, it really works and makes it less scary for them!xox


----------



## manic rose

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> I believe Jake is the dominant one, and I've had more progress with him. I have an easier time picking him up and he will sit in my hand not trying to get away (I don't pick him up often) and when he is standing on top of his log house I can pet him somewhat before he runs away.
> 
> Elwood is still scared of me. They will both take vegetables from my hand but he won't let me get close enough to pet him. I have to be on the other side of the vegetable and that is as close as I can get.


they sound a bit like my adopted piggies Popple and Purdy. adopted them and think they are about 8 months. not sure how much they were handled in their previous home but they were both a bit nervy to begin with. When you get them out of the hutch do you get them out separately or together? Purdy is the shy one and seems to be happier to settle down on me and be handled if Popple or my other piggy Pixie is there too and she sees that they are fine with being handled. think it reassures her that I'm not a threat and she is gradually getting more used to me


----------

